# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  مشکل در ایجاد ستاپ برنامه

## roo.row

با سلام
 من در هنگام ساختن ستاپ برنامم تو وی بی به مشکل بر خوردم
Untitled.png
وقتی داخل وی بی فایل کامپایل شده می خوام ایراد میگیره و هم زمانی که در همین جا گزینه ی compile رو میزنم یه ارور دیگه می گیره
Untitled-2.jpg
چیکار کنم که رفع شود ؟
آیا برنامه ی دیگری هم برای اینکار هست که دقیق و بهتر باشد؟

با تشکر فراوان

----------


## pbm_soy

برنامه های setup ساز حرفه ای زیادن مانند
Install shield
Install wise
 کا فوق العاده قوی امکانات زیادی دارند حتی در install shield میتوانید کد نویسی کنید یعنی یک زبان اسکرسپتی دارد برای حالاتی که بخواهید کارهاتون را customize کنید

----------


## علیرضا5

سلام شما قبل از تهیه پکیج باید یک خروجی exe حتما بگیری

----------


## YasserDivaR

> سلام شما قبل از تهیه پکیج باید یک خروجی exe حتما بگیری


از برنامه Advanced Installer  استفاده کنید

سریع آسان و زیبا

----------

